# chasing threads



## sorrelcreek (Jan 3, 2016)

I just finished chasing a thread for a boring head and have a little trick I use when I'm three wire measuring threads.  You just have to borrow your kids play doh and it's holds the wires so you can take a measurement.


----------



## EricB (Jan 10, 2016)

I use a tiny bit of grease to stick them into the threads. I've seen guys use elastic bands, but that seems like more of a pain in the ass than just holding them.


----------



## sorrelcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes I know about the grease trick I know lots of people do that. Me personally I just don't like putting the grease on the three wires and measuring just cause the grease gets on the micrometer and your hands when trying to measure and may give you a little miss reading.


----------

